# shoes vs fishing poles



## ravenclan (Oct 9, 2018)

I only have 28 fishing poles... I do not have a fishing problem!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2018)

LOL---Good one!!

Looks like Bear Jr's collection.
I'm down to two, but I rarely use either any more.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 9, 2018)

LOL

I tried this logic with female friends before, but then they remind me all my foot wear is harley davidson and actually costs more then theirs.. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not.


----------

